

Case Study: Standing Out in a Saturated, Boring Industry Without Spending a Dime - jafridi
https://www.mortgagehippo.com/chicago_river_hippo

======
jrsd
I actually saw this on the local news here in Chicago. Doesn't really come as
a surprise, but I guess it's kind of refreshing learning it's a mortgage
company that was behind it all.

~~~
jafridi
Refreshing is exactly what we're going for!

------
tonkatsu
That's an interesting approach. You say "without spending a dime", but what
about production costs?

~~~
jafridi
We have a lot of in-house talent who wore many hats and helped out with
production, but we also called in a few favors. It helps to do a little
digging in your network to see who can bring specific technical talents or
knowledge, or know somebody else who can.

